# Free Golf in Fargo



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

For everybody living in or planning to visit Fargo, ND this summer, the Fargo Park District is giving away one free round of golf for signing up for their eClub. You can print out the coupon immediately after signing up and then unsubscribe as soon as you receive the welcome e-mail.

Here are the golf courses where the coupon is valid:
Edgewood | El Zagal | Osgood | Prairiewood | Rose Creek

http://www.fargogolf.net/

Direct link to the signup page:
http://www.fargogolfmarketing.com/golf/ ... ccount.htm


----------

